# Cable?



## Theblackoutow

I need a cable that will let me transfer photos from a camera to my computer via usb. Here's is my camera.
http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-cam...c/4507-6501_7-32775781.html?tag=mncolBtm;rnav
If you can find one on Bestbuy that ships to 21060 for under 30 dollars shipped I will be very thankful.


----------



## tremmor

check here.....
ebay.
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...mera+cable+DSC-S730&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Theblackoutow

How about this cable? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Belkin+...d=1218108654284&skuId=9463109&st=Camera Cable


----------



## tremmor

honestly im not familar with your camera. ive bought  these goofy cables that look the same size like for my gps. looks good. would not fit. get an oem but ebay for the price do not consider a risk. only thing important is look at how many items sold from the gentleman and feedback. my wife has sold over 5000 items so far. thats what she does. paypal works well and will happen right now.


----------



## Theblackoutow

Well, the dilemma is I have a 30 dollar best buy card I've never used, and I want to have it shipped to me, and I don't have any credit cars. Bestbuy will ship a device to you with just a gift card.


----------



## Theblackoutow

Still need help guys, will this cable work?


----------



## Fatback

I wouldn't pay $15 for a cable that I was unsure about. I'm guessing you use a memory card in you're camera correct? Then why not just get a memory card reader. It's a lot better, I just got one not to long a go and I can't live with out it now.

I like this one http://www.bestbuy.com/site/RocketF...18074597231&skuId=9284874&st=reader&cp=1&lp=5 but if there are some external ones that are cheaper. Just type in card readers, there is only like 8 to choose from.


----------



## Theblackoutow

Does that support Memory stick Pro Duo. Also, what do I need to do to install it.


----------



## Fatback

Theblackoutow said:


> Does that support Memory stick Pro Duo. Also, what do I need to do to install it.



It might just be my comptuer but seems like the link I posted is broken it always does that with bestbuy Anyways if it wont work for you type in 
RF-CRDRD in the search bar. It pretty much supports any kind of memory card including MS Pro duo. To use it you will need a open 3.25 bay, and free USB header and that's it.


----------



## Theblackoutow

Yeah, I found it before you even typed that message. When I went to your link and I saw RocketFish Internal so I just typed that in and found it. This one correct, http://www.bestbuy.com/site/RocketF...kuId=9284874&st=Rocketfish internal&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## Fatback

Theblackoutow said:


> Yeah, I found it before you even typed that message. When I went to your link and I saw RocketFish Internal so I just typed that in and found it. This one correct, http://www.bestbuy.com/site/RocketF...kuId=9284874&st=Rocketfish internal&cp=1&lp=1



Yea that's it. I have no idea why it does that when I post bestbuy links maybe it's google chrome.


----------



## Theblackoutow

Yeah, I'll pick that up sometime tomorrow and install it.


----------



## Fatback

Theblackoutow said:


> Yeah, I'll pick that up sometime tomorrow and install it.



Nice, hope everything works out for you


----------



## Theblackoutow

I have a picture I need to show you, I don't know which USB it does into.
Does it go into this white one? Or the Blue one?


----------



## Fatback

Theblackoutow said:


> I have a picture I need to show you, I don't know which USB it does into.
> Does it go into this white one? Or the Blue one?



The blue one that says USB under it the white one is spdif not USB.


----------



## Theblackoutow

Dude, I have no idea why I put the white one up their, when I was looking at it I swear I saw USB under that ****ing thing! xD


----------



## Fatback

Theblackoutow said:


> Dude, I have no idea why I put the white one up their, when I was looking at it I swear I saw USB under that ****ing thing! xD



lol well I don't think you have to work about accidentally plugging a USB into it unless each pin as an individual connector like my old case(which was a pain in the azz to hook up). I you are still unsure you can always pull out you're motherboard manual and see which ones are USB. Although it's kind of obvious when it says USB under it


----------



## Theblackoutow

Yeah xD, hey, I'm going to be posting two questions soon take a look. One will be in CPU and one will be in GPU. GPU will be up first.


----------



## Fatback

Theblackoutow said:


> Yeah xD, hey, I'm going to be posting two questions soon take a look. One will be in CPU and one will be in GPU. GPU will be up first.



Alright I'll take a look and see if I can help


----------



## Theblackoutow

It's up, also do I only need to connect that, or is their a power connector that needs to be plugged in? It probably draws power from the USB.


----------



## Fatback

Theblackoutow said:


> It's up, also do I only need to connect that, or is their a power connector that needs to be plugged in? It probably draws power from the USB.



Yea it draws power just from the USB, they only take about 2mins to install.


----------



## Theblackoutow

I'm guessing I have to take the Face plate off the front of my computer right? I have to figure out how to do that on this case lol.


----------



## Fatback

Theblackoutow said:


> I'm guessing I have to take the Face plate off the front of my computer right? I have to figure out how to do that on this case lol.



With the Antec 900 the front doesn't come off the whole drive bays come out. Also you should have gotten a 5.25 to 3.25 drive bay adapter with you're case. You're going to need that. 

I think this video might help you a little understand how the drive bays work

[YT]GL_OhZipul8[/YT]


----------



## Theblackoutow

I don't believe I have a 3.25 drive bay adapter


----------



## Fatback

Theblackoutow said:


> I don't believe I have a 3.25 drive bay adapter



You might be able to find one at bestbuy but don't get you're hopes up. You can get them cheap on newegg or you could go for an external card reader instead of an internal.


----------



## Theblackoutow

I already placed the order lol...


----------



## Fatback

Theblackoutow said:


> I already placed the order lol...



ROFL you're just unlucky, you can still use it a couple of different ways. 

1. Put it on the outside, just run the cable through the back of one of you're PCI slots and sit it on the desk. 

2. Screw one side into one of the 5.25 bays, it would look funny but it would work until you can get an adapter.

3. Send it to me and I will use it, even though i have one 2 wont hurt

Out of those 3 I vote #3 it seems like the best solution here


----------



## Theblackoutow

Lol, I found my adapter, sorry xD. Can you tell me what each of these pieces are for though? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Obviously the cross fire connector is for cross firing and the adapter is the adapter, but what is the black thing, and what are the screws for, and whats that cable for.


----------



## Fatback

humm the orange that with fire on it is you're crossfire bridge. The cable is a 4pin molex to 6pin PCIe connector. That is for a GPU in case you're PSU doesn't have enough connectors. The bag of screws where probably just left over from the case you usually have extras. I can't tell what the black thing is or the silver thing is.


----------



## Theblackoutow

The silver thing is the adapter lol. The black thing was just to protect the stuff.


----------



## Fatback

Theblackoutow said:


> The silver thing is the adapter lol. The black thing was just to protect the stuff.



lol The ones I have seen look different they are black and have a face plate. As long as it works who cares.


----------



## Theblackoutow

The face plate is attached to the tray, this slides into the tray I believe.


----------



## Fatback

Theblackoutow said:


> The face plate is attached to the tray, this slides into the tray I believe.



Yea that sound about right.


----------



## Theblackoutow

Damnit, I think you were right, the face place is a solid so were the hell would the ports come out at... grr, I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Fatback

Theblackoutow said:


> Damnit, I think you were right, the face place is a solid so were the hell would the ports come out at... grr, I have no idea what to do.



Well the metal on those plates are pretty flimsy. If you have some needle nose pliers you can twist it right off. I have done one like that before. It doesn't look pretty but it works.


----------



## Theblackoutow

I guess that's the only option I have... Damnit, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Fatback

Theblackoutow said:


> I guess that's the only option I have... Damnit, I'm an idiot.



nah you're just a noob(no offensive) you will learn from you're mistakes


----------



## Theblackoutow




----------



## Fatback




----------



## ahad2005

*connecting Camcorder to PC via DV to USB2 cable*

To whom it may concern

when I connect a sony mini DV camcorder to PC via a DV to USB2 cable,
windows cant recognise the device and shows unknown usb device
message. so in device manager, I updated unknown device mannually but
windows installed driver unsuccessfully. My PC has not i-link port on
it but usb2 and I tried on both windows wista and 7. I found some
information in sony website that my camcorder model dosent support usb
connecting.
I would be grateful if any information about the connecting them via
that cable and other details might be sent to me.
my sony DV camcorder model is DCR-HC26E and cable is 4pin i-link to usb2

Sincerely ;


----------

